# Scientists Find Geckos Galore



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

NGM Blog Central - In Southeast Asia, Scientists Find Geckos Galore - National Geographic Magazine - NGM.com


Psychedelic gecko, ‘Elvis’ monkey among 208 new Mekong species - The Globe and Mail

'Elvis' Monkey, Psychedelic Gecko Found in SE Asia - ABC News





















WWF - New species discovered every two days in the Mekong


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Just have to wait for the Czechs or Germans to introduce them to the hobby :whistling2:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

more of a lizard than a gecko imo


----------

